# non-intercooled g60 with watermeth?



## 71camaro (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm running into issues fitting intercooling on a project I'm building, and am considering replacing the intercooler with only water/meth. I realize this seems a poor idea at first glance, but let me give a background of the car in order to give a better idea of what is being done. 

The car is a 1988 Scirocco. It is a 1.8l 16v car with about 40,000 miles on a rebuild, and under 10k on the head. All cylinders hold compression, etc. The engine has a set of Autotech Sport cams http://www.autotech.com/mm5/merchant...w=&range_high=, as well as a mild port and polish. The compression is set to 10:1. It also has a TT header installed. 

I'm currently installing a stg. 4 rebuilt G60 charger on the engine, with a 65mm pulley. It should produce around 12 psi on my engine. The issue at hand is this: On my car, with the way everything is fitted, there is no way to fit a front or side mount intercooler. I've tried, unsuccessfully, to fit several different style front mounts, but the size of the bay in the front prevents me from doing so. This is why I've decided to explore water/meth. My goal is to not lose any power, nor am I worried about gaining any, however. I've not seen this route explored, and given the relatively low boost and lack of volume from the charger, it seems, at least to my untrained knowledge, a possible way to do this. 

My power goals are mild, only about 220 wheel. The entire setup, while different, isn't exactly a beast. Do you guys think this is a feasible alternative for the setup I'm building, or if you have better options, please let me know (an AWIC is out of the question too, unfortunately)[/


----------



## mk4vrjtta (Feb 3, 2007)

i think it would be just fine with some water/meth :thumbup:


----------



## 71camaro (Apr 20, 2009)

mk4vrjtta said:


> i think it would be just fine with some water/meth :thumbup:


My thought too. The car is getting the shaved bay treatment too, having a very simple piping setup with w/m would be an even cleaner look too. The boost is low, my concern is the compression ratio, detonation problems


----------



## mk4vrjtta (Feb 3, 2007)

anti detonation is w/m specialty :thumbup:. if you can get a dual nozzle setup. (forgot how the g60;s are setup) have one nozzle right after the blower (for lower iat's) and one right before the throttle body for increased octane and lower cylinder temps :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

71camaro said:


> Do you guys think this is a feasible alternative for the setup I'm building


Sure it, it's a feasible alternative. It's not ideal, perhaps, but it will work entirely well when set up correctly. You'd be wise to run at least one nozzle immediately after the charger. Use a 60/40 water to methanol ratio to remove more intake heat. A second nozzle after the throttle is an excellent idea for octane boosting/detonation control. Your priority should be intake cooling, however.

Do it to it and let us know how it goes. Btw, you're welcome to click the banner below for a kit suggestion.  Support USRT and we'll point you in the right direction some more. :thumbup:


----------



## 71camaro (Apr 20, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Sure it, it's a feasible alternative. It's not ideal, perhaps, but it will work entirely well when set up correctly. You'd be wise to run at least one nozzle immediately after the charger. Use a 60/40 water to methanol ratio to remove more intake heat. A second nozzle after the throttle is an excellent idea for octane boosting/detonation control. Your priority should be intake cooling, however.
> 
> Do it to it and let us know how it goes. Btw, you're welcome to click the banner below for a kit suggestion.  Support USRT and we'll point you in the right direction some more. :thumbup:


Pm'd again. Let's get this done by H2O :thumbup:


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

I've been using water/methanol injection as my sole means of charge cooling, and my primary means of detonation suppression since I turbocharged my VR6 years ago.

I experimented, tested, and tweaked many things along the way, but my results have been very good. It may not be considered the most orthodox approach, but with the right combination, and the appropriate level of system checks and maintenance, water/methanol injection can be a viable alternative to more traditional forms of intercooling.

Best of luck to you with your project, and have fun! :beer:


----------



## 71camaro (Apr 20, 2009)

BLSport said:


> I've been using water/methanol injection as my sole means of charge cooling, and my primary means of detonation suppression since I turbocharged my VR6 years ago.
> 
> I experimented, tested, and tweaked many things along the way, but my results have been very good. It may not be considered the most orthodox approach, but with the right combination, and the appropriate level of system checks and maintenance, water/methanol injection can be a viable alternative to more traditional forms of intercooling.
> 
> Best of luck to you with your project, and have fun! :beer:


Thanks:beer::beer: Just placed my order, gonna give it a go, can't wait to report my resultsopcorn:


----------

